# Felt FC question



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

Okay, the last few years I have been riding a Roubaix. Before that a Kuota Kharma. I am a fream set kinda guy as I am a Campyphile and based on price, quality and shop reputation have narrowed my choice to a couple. The FC made the cut. My question is this. I want a more aggressive bike, hence the FC being on the list. The thing is I am NOT looking for your stereotypical twitchy crit bike, rather something that would fit the cliches of a "european" or "grand tour" bike when it comes to handling. My first bike ever wasa Colnago Master X Light and I miss that balance of rapid response with stability as too many bikes today seem to think they need to be one or the other. Does anyone know if the FC fits this bill?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I think the answer to your question lies in the geo of a bike. The bikes of the Colnago Masters era tended to have tight rear triangles, fairly slack HT angles and long(ish) fork rakes, all resulting in a responsive (yet, not overly twitchy) ride.

Given your criteria, I think (at least 'on paper') the FC's geo would make the grade, but since its geo is shared with the rest of the F series, you could always test ride, then decide.

BTW, you didn't list your other potentials, but you might want to give the Cervelo RS a look as well.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks for the response. Others on the short list were the Cervelo R3 (new pricing is pretty good.), Colnago CLX 3.0, Bianchi Sempre, and Wilier Imperiale or GT. The Wiliers are both and the extreme top end or according to my wife above my price range though.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I came down to the same two bikes and after mutiple tests went with the R3 (better in the verticle compliance/comfort dept if you ask me). Everything else between the two was pretty close except that the R3 comes with a seatpost and bottom bracket and I don't think the FC does. You really can't go wrong with either bike imo, but I am happy with the R3. I agree that you should test them both before you lay out any cash.


----------

